# Bellator 91 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 91 takes place in 5 days February 28th at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 




> Christian M'Pumbu vs. Attila Vegh
> Jason Fischer vs. David Rickels
> Saad Awad vs. Will Brooks
> Josh Montoya vs. Ed West
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
AlphaDawg
Cowgirl
Bknmax


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Also in, hoping for back to back wins!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe, or maybe not!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 91 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Attila Vegh :thumbsup:
> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Saad Awad :thumbsup:
> Ed West :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Attila Vegh :thumbsup:
> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsdown:
> Ed West :thumbsup:
> ...


Cowgirl


> Ward :thumbsup:
> Lanier :thumbsdown:
> Cruz :thumbsup:
> West :thumbsup:
> ...


Bknmax


> Attila Vegh :thumbsup:
> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsdown:
> Ed West :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> YAIR MOGUEL VS. BRENNAN WARD
> 
> Result: Brennan Ward def. Yair Moguel via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 0:57
> 
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody, Bellator's not that bad huh? Congrats to the winner kantowrestler with his almost perfect picks, sent out the half a million credits a second ago. Sorry Cowgirl who lost by one pick and the others who also picked well tonight.

Bellator 92 with more tourney fights is in a week if anybody wants to play.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't that my best win to date? I'm definitely on a role this season!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn, so close! Congrats Kanto


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, maybe we'll switch places again next week.


----------

